# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Hand-draw Tree - 4 Seasons

## Gamerprinter

Two days after creating my tree object in this month's challenge entry, I got inspired. Because hand-drawing individual map objects is so time consuming, I always wonder if I can multi-task a drawn object. I did that for my November challenge and it worked quite well.

So here is that same tree, I call the Silver Oak, but in all four seasons: Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter. (That spring one, was a lot of work!)

Unlike the previously posted tree, these objects were optimized for use in MapTool - at 200 ppi, which allows users to rescale to fit most of their needs or keep it in high res (relatively speaking.)

Please snag them for you own uses! Enjoy  :Very Happy:

----------


## loogie

props on the trees. and nice to see another maptool fan

----------


## RPMiller

Have you had a chance to change the drop shadow?

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Have you had a chance to change the drop shadow?


I'll fix them tonight - question, though, you say "glow" do you mean in the form of a shadow or "glow" as in "lit up"? I can do either, I think "glow" shadow is what you mean... is it?  :Question:

----------


## RPMiller

In PhotoShop it would be the Outer Glow filter but with a dark gray/black color.

Hang on... I have to find the link... here it is. Look at the 5th post down where Heruca explains how to add the glow. Also, that post has some great information about scaling for a VTT. In this case it is Battlegrounds, which is the VTT that Heruca sells, but the principles are the same.
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...s.asp?TID=8828

----------


## Torq

Thanks GP. Snagged. Great stuff. I think a series of objects made in your style for VTT use would be very popular.

Torq

----------


## Gamerprinter

RP: I fixed the trees. They are scaled a bit larger at 700 pixels wide, still at 200 ppi, I changed the drop shadow to a glow shadow. Also the files had a transparency issue - Xara has a Save True Color + Alpha option, I hadn't selected when I exported them to PNG. I did this time. (I posted correct versions on MapTools as well.)

Torq: You're going to want to redownload the trees again. The other ones weren't transparent PNGs. Sorry, my mistake.

You might notice the top two trees - spring and summer are featured in my May Challenge Entry.

Live and learn.  :Wink:

----------


## RPMiller

Those look really great and thanks for adding that glow effect. I think I speak for everyone when I say that we really appreciate the amount of time and effort you put into this stuff.

Hm... Just noticed that there is something going on with the Summer tree in the center right area. It looks like there is a bevel or drop shadow or something on the edges of the leaves.

----------


## Gamerprinter

RP - I fixed the summer tree.

It wasn't a bevel, there are no bevels in this object. If you notice, the leafy canopy is somewhat transparent, allowing you to see the branches beneath, however, I didn't want them to be tranparent all the way to the ground. So I copied the canopy layer and placed a solid white version directly beneath it under the branches. However, on the original canopy, I feathered the edge of the white underpiece. I forgot to do it on the upper canopy - so it was showing past the edge of the upper layer.

Fixed now. I also made a tad bigger, at about 860 pixels wide and 2.2 MB.

----------


## RPMiller

Very nice. Thank you sir!

----------


## Gamerprinter

GM's Apprentice asked if I could provide any hand-drawn map objects for a CSUAC collection of hand-drawn work, so I'm posting my Grizzly Bear, Elk and Raccoon map objects here as well...

Edit: just added a *spider*, also in the challenge thread...

----------

